# Any idea about hiring?



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

Anyone know if Framingham, Ashland, Wayland, or the MBTA will be hiring soon? I am sitting high on those lists and wondering if it will happen :whaasup:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

For the past several years, Framingham has only hired laterals. Not sure what the status of the other departments are.


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

Dude, congrats...you are a shoo-in somewhere. Fate is on your side I believe. Just stay away from my town. lol Just kidding but I do have a ? for you. How are you #1 in two towns? Unless there are no residents. Just curious.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

oop2oop said:


> How are you #1 in two towns? Unless there are no residents. Just curious.


Where does it say he's #1 on 2 towns?


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Framingham just put out for 5 lateral moves. No new hires.


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

RPD931 said:


> Where does it say he's #1 on 2 towns?


RPD,
He "Shouted" it and posted in the Civil Service List thread.

[11-08-2005 23:22] *fjmas1976: *Now I sit at #1 in two towns, #3 in one town.....#4 for MBTA


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

RPD931 said:


> Where does it say he's #1 on 2 towns?


I thought I saw him write it in the shoutbox awhile ago. I may be mistaken but I do know he is really high in 2 plus high in MBTA. I could care less, all the power to him I was just being nosey. I am only upper in one and lower in all non-resident towns


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

oop2oop said:


> I thought I saw him write it in the shoutbox awhile ago. I may be mistaken but I do know he is really high in 2 plus high in MBTA. I could care less, all the power to him I was just being nosey. I am only upper in one and lower in all non-resident towns


ALRIGHT I AM A LITTLE SLOW AT TYPING!! someone beat me to it.


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

oop2oop said:


> I thought I saw him write it in the shoutbox awhile ago. I may be mistaken but I do know he is really high in 2 plus high in MBTA. I could care less, all the power to him I was just being nosey. I am only upper in one and lower in all non-resident towns


#1 in Framingham thanks to a CS decision....#1 in Ashland due to residence.....
#3 in Wayland....#4 MBTA

5 more lats in Framingham........Doh! #-o


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Framingham would be nice. But historically, they ONLY hire laterals. I know several Officers that have been there since I was a kid and they're all laterals.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

fjmas1976- What CS decision was made that earned you a number 1 spot in Framingham as a non-resident? I'm very curious. Is there some new CS policy out there for VETS, or anything like that?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

militia_man said:


> fjmas1976- What CS decision was made that earned you a number 1 spot in Framingham as a non-resident? I'm very curious. Is there some new CS policy out there for VETS, or anything like that?


Hispanic lesbian disabled veteran that was a daughter of police office killed in the line of duty.:mrgreen:


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

j809 said:


> Hispanic lesbian disabled veteran that was a daughter of police office killed in the line of duty.:mrgreen:


Oh my Goodness I am rolling!!!!!!!!!!
:L:


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

oop2oop said:


> Oh my Goodness I am rolling!!!!!!!!!!
> :L:


I was a resident at the time and some shady stuff went down during the hiring process. Took it to Civil Service and had a hearing.........decision is that I will remain #1 on the list until the next ORIGINAL APPOINTMENT. It's been 5 years now.......but no matter what I remain #1 on the list


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

So they'll keep on hiring laterals till they put nickles over your eyes & give you the dirt nap.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

fjmas1976 said:


> I was a resident at the time and some shady stuff went down during the hiring process. Took it to Civil Service and had a hearing.........decision is that I will remain #1 on the list until the next ORIGINAL APPOINTMENT. It's been 5 years now.......but no matter what I remain #1 on the list


Why not move to a city with a bigger department that actually hires... 5 years is kind of a long time


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

AFCOP said:


> Why not move to a city with a bigger department that actually hires... 5 years is kind of a long time


 ](*,)


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Any one know when, Lawrence, Lowell, Haverhill, or Lynn will start their hiring process?


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

jcuff said:


> Any one know when, Lawrence, Lowell, Haverhill, or Lynn will start their hiring process?


Tomorrow :jestera:


----------



## s1w (Sep 12, 2005)

MBTA is always hiring


----------

